# Fall colors



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful scenery SB10, it must be rough looking at that all day.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful! Our trip to Colorado last week provided us with similar views. I'd imagine back home in MO is starting to look the same too.

Unfortunately, Texas never changes colors.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I though surely you had at least three shades of brown in Texas... Much the same as AZ.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

youngdon said:


> I though surely you had at least three shades of brown in Texas... Much the same as AZ.


You're right, but my wife does not believe brown is a color, and she doesn't care much for green anymore either. Maybe she needs a little more time in the desert!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pictures SB10, my favorite time of year, especially camping and hunting- no bugs, light frost in the morning, warm through out the day, can't get any better.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Chris-----Texas changed color last time I was there----TO WHITE [FEB 2010] I drove 1700 miles to escape that white stuff and there I was in 10" of it in Mc Kinny, Lake La Von, Princeton area--But it didn't last for 5 months--And everyone was stuck but ME







*


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

ha ha...yeah I bet you just drove and chuckeled at those stuck. 10 inches is still a good fall of snow but hey..snow is snow and if you know how to plow you know how to drive in it.

Great colors and there are a couple of geese in your photos too...where did they come from ?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

no fall colors here in MS just going from green to dead, the leaves are dropping off the trees green it is So Dry here, I havent got to plant my food plots yet its Way too Dry!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Green here too...although the fields are being harvested ! Corn and beans half off. It is dry and so they can get into the fields.

Again...nice photos !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

About 50% of the Aspens have leaves left on them up here. Down by the desert the Oak brush is mostly turned and the Cottonwoods are bright yellow. I'd take pics. but my old camera is crap for posting on computers.

BBBBrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr---its 20* degrees this morning.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

20 out for you Cat....well maybe we need to send you a new chore coat, what size do you wear ? As for camera's I cannot help you there. However I would like to see more of your sights. Ever see those mule deer again ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I finally got the boat winterized today, we have been having frost on the windshields in the mornings. The leave have not only turned they are mostly off the trees. puddles have ice on them also. Time to be thinking about looking for smaller animals to hunt. Still getting things cleaned up from moose hunting as soon as the boat is put to bed.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

We are still green and warm here. However things about to change. By the end of the month the leaves will be half down, the frost will be on the pumpkin, the rut will be underway, and my wife will have her birthday. Somethings never seem to change.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Brian---I just cut the dogs out to run those Mulies back up into the timber. They are here every morning and evening and raise he!! with the electric fence around the hay fields where I'm pasturing a bunch of yearlings.

I'm still working on getting a few game damage deer permits from the F&G but they want to hold off till season starts.

Tell your wife HAPPY BIRTHDAY from the Great Rocky Mountains.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> We are still green and warm here. However things about to change. By the end of the month the leaves will be half down, the frost will be on the pumpkin, the rut will be underway, and my wife will have her birthday. Somethings never seem to change.


Was that the outdoor rut or the domestic rut?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Brian---I just cut the dogs out to run those Mulies back up into the timber. They are here every morning and evening and raise he!! with the electric fence around the hay fields where I'm pasturing a bunch of yearlings.
> 
> I'm still working on getting a few game damage deer permits from the F&G but they want to hold off till season starts.
> 
> Tell your wife HAPPY BIRTHDAY from the Great Rocky Mountains.


 Cat put some sweet lure on a few wires where their coming in, that will tune them in, had a couple of whiteys the other morning sniffing around the garden cause we had dug a pile of carrots the day before and they checked out the wire and went horizontal after that, they moved to a different spot and the same thing happened.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Dave,

To tell you the truth, her ultimate place to live would be out there, some where she can see the mountains and have a river or lake off in the distance. That is her dream spot.

So I will pass on your Happy Birthday !

Are those deer pulling down the fence ? I would have thought that an electric fence would deter deer ?

Enjoy this fall season !


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

A picture of some of the Aspen leafs that are left out the back door with my crappy camera.







Miss K told me to quit being such a tight wad and go buy a new camera. I gotta go down the road and get some porkies out of my cage traps--- I might take some pics. of them with my crappy camera too.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Crappy or not, Dave, a picture is a picture!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree Dave !

My wife loves your pictures too ! But says...she would prefer seeing it in person...you know the saying a picture is worth a thousand words...ooops no not that one....a picture never does justice, no matter how crappy the camera


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Pretty country Dave----Can't beat fall ---Best time of the year---







*


----------



## Old Roy (Sep 18, 2010)

Great pics thanks for sharing them.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

How do you put pictures on this place?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Click on the square (pic) on the tool bar just above where you type and go to insert image.


----------

